# Need an alternative to 3m 4200/5200



## great white (Mar 29, 2013)

Alrightly, the problem:

Need to adhere the ol' cutting board trick to the transom to attach the transducer, make rub guards for the transom straps and to seal up a very small corrosion hole (above water line) not worth redoing the whole transom for.

Getting a tube of 3m 4200/5200 around here requires major PITA factor. I'm in a somewhat remote location and they tend to "rook you hard" for everything here. The closest thing I can get other than Hardware store stuff is an RV store that sells Dicor lap sealant and I don't think that will work in my intended application (even then they want stupid money for that too, nearly 40 bucks a 10 oz tube! )

The question:

Has anyone used any of the "hardware store" available construction adhesive/sealers below the waterline with any success?

IE: liquid nails, lepage PL300, Mono, DAP, etc....

I can pick up a tube of 3m later on in the year when we go away on vacation, but I need something that will work until then. Or even work just a s well as 3m 4200/5200.

The boat is used in both fresh and salt water.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 29, 2013)

I can understand the "remote location" problems very well since I also suffer those problems. If I wanted to drive to the nearest home depot to pick up some 5200 that would be 70 miles round trip. I found it much cheaper and very simple to order it online and pay a few dollars shipping rather than make a special trip just for the 5200.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 29, 2013)

pl premium should hold for a while.it will bond anything.not too sure about filling a hole though.sika makes a good marine polyurethane adhesive thats corrosion resistant. also sika flex will work.its in a tube like pl.


----------



## great white (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah, umm.....210 miles one way to get to anything that even looks like a boat store for me. Which you would think is really weird since I'm stuck in Newfoundland of all places.....

Add in the fact that shipping stuff in Canada is neither cheap nor easy if it's anything not "dry" or oddly shaped and I'm looking for a local hardware store alternative until I can get somewhere on a planned trip.....

I'll check to see if I can find sika products here. 

I'm pretty much limited to Lepage and other generic stuff....Like Kent hardware, home hardware, Canadian tire, etc.....


----------



## great white (Mar 29, 2013)

There is adventure sales in gander, they are the RV place and they have limited boat stuff. 

I may be able to see how much they want to order some in, if they can get it...


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey, canadian tire sells 5200 and 4200 in their "boating" section. You can order it online and have it shipped to you or nearest can tire store....


----------



## sawmill (Mar 29, 2013)

I have used the 100 % silcone with good results to mount the tranducer pad


----------



## Zum (Mar 29, 2013)

Like mentioned above Canadian Tire should have small tubes of it(5200/4200).
JB weld should be good for the little pin hole and then you could make a bracket for your transducer.
Don't think liquid nail is supposed to be submerged in water (soaked) but maybe some type of epoxy would work.


----------



## wihil (Mar 29, 2013)

Used GOOP Marine on my projects, sticks forever if the surface prep is good. Was cheap and local.


----------



## great white (Mar 29, 2013)

TheMaestro said:


> Hey, canadian tire sells 5200 and 4200 in their "boating" section. You can order it online and have it shipped to you or nearest can tire store....


looked, they don't have it.

Checked online, not there either.

Product number was 79-0101 but its not active anymore...

I've read a couple posts on a few other sites that say pl concrete and mortar sealer is almost the same as 5200. Problem is: i tuink theyre talking loctite stuff and not lepage, which is all i can get locally...


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont know why they dont have it online... I have purchased it not a month ago in preparation for my next step mods. We have 4canadian tires here in london ont, and each have both 5200/4200. This is whqt I found online from canadian tire:

https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/bro...M+Marine+Grade+Silicone+Sealant.jsp?locale=en

Maybe it'll work?


----------



## great white (Mar 30, 2013)

TheMaestro said:


> I dont know why they dont have it online... I have purchased it not a month ago in preparation for my next step mods. We have 4canadian tires here in london ont, and each have both 5200/4200. This is whqt I found online from canadian tire:
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/bro...M+Marine+Grade+Silicone+Sealant.jsp?locale=en
> 
> Maybe it'll work?



Yeah, found that too. Seems to be "just" a silicone sealer. I need a bonding agent.

I', kind of stuck in the middle of nowhere, Newfoundland (not by choice). One CT store, pretty small and limited stuff....when they have anything at all that is.....


----------



## cva34 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have had good luck with JM marine weld/or just regular JB weld


----------



## great white (Mar 30, 2013)

So I hit every stor in town today: auto stores, rv stores, hardware, department, etc...

The best I could find locally is goop plumbers stuff. 

Sounded like a decent bit of glop to use and close to the needs I have. The package said good for immersion, sealed/bonds plastic and metal. 

I resigned myself to that being the best I'd be able to get, picked up a couple squeeze tubes and started for home. 

There was one last hardware store along the way (I'd been in all the other stores in town a couple times today), a Castle building supplies that is more of a lumber yard than anything else.

More as a sign of defeat than hope I stopped in to have a look, fully expecting to see not much more than the usual construction adhesives at best.

I'm scanning the shelves and then I see some marine Gloozit. Package seems to be what I want, but it's half the size of the Goop and twice as much. No sale, I'll take my chances. 

Just as I turn to leave, something catches my eye on the bottom shelf in the back.

Bostik marine 920 and 920FS!

https://www.bostik-us.com/sites/default/files/920fs.pdf

Full size gun-able tubes!

A quick Iphone google search turns up everything I need to know and I'm off to the cashier with a tube of FS in hand.

We'll see how well it works on the cutting board + aluminum combo but I'm glad I've at least found a source for something rated for below the waterline.

Now I can start on the combination transducer mount/transom strap retainer construction.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 30, 2013)

wihil said:


> Used GOOP Marine on my projects, sticks forever if the surface prep is good. Was cheap and local.



How is this stuff holding up long term? I see it for sale at Fleet Farm and it sold out fast.


----------



## nlester (Mar 30, 2013)

In a pinch, would treadsealer from an autoparts store work for small jobs? It appears to be resistant to most chemicals except bleach and highly corrosive materials. It comes in multiple grades from temporary to permanent. A little expensive but available anywhere.


----------



## wihil (Mar 31, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> > Used GOOP Marine on my projects, sticks forever if the surface prep is good. Was cheap and local.
> ...



Two years now, still holding the cutting board to the back of the boat!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 1, 2013)

wihil said:


> thewalleyehunter said:
> 
> 
> > wihil said:
> ...



Thanks! I think I'll grab some when they get more in stock.


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Ended up finding some 5200 at the Home Depot today.


----------

